# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Please, check my pronunciation!!!!!!

## heitor91

Can any native Russian check my pronunciation, please? Don't be too cruel... 
Oh, by the way I'm saying (trin' to say) *Я пришёл, чтобы ты рассказал мне правду.*

----------


## Dimitri

I think it's OK %)

----------


## TATY

> Can any native Russian check my pronunciation, please? Don't be too cruel... 
> Oh, by the way I'm saying (trin' to say) *Я пришёл, чтобы ты рассказал мне правду.*

 Your O in Чтобы sounds like a German

----------


## heitor91

[quote=TATY] 

> Can any native Russian check my pronunciation, please? Don't be too cruel... 
> Oh, by the way I'm saying (trin' to say) *Я пришёл, чтобы ты рассказал мне правду.*

 Your O in Чтобы sounds like a German

----------


## heitor91

> I think it's OK %)

 Thank you very much!!! Are you an Israeli-Russian or something like that?

----------


## Dimitri

It must be more hard
But your pronunciation not really *wrong*

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Dimitri  I think it's OK %)   Thank you very much!!! Are you an Israeli-Russian or something like that?

 Yeah %)

----------


## heitor91

Yeah? But you were born in Russia and went to Israel, you are Israeli from a Russian family or anything else? And thanx for the recording  :: .

----------


## Dimitri

> But you were born in Russia and went to Israel

 I went to Israel to serve here in army, and after army I'll return back

----------


## heitor91

Ok, but you are Russian, aren't you?

----------


## Dimitri

> Ok, but you are Russian, aren't you?

 Yes, I'm Russian!!!!!!!    ::    I wrote it to you twice   ::   ::

----------


## Dimitri

http://img125.imageshack.us/my.php?image=11yz1.jpg

----------


## Dimitri

by the way, is this so important - Am I Russian or not? =)

----------


## heitor91

Простииииииии!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only curiosity, don't be mad with me! That's because you help me and everybody so much... I was curious, is this a sin?  ::  And thanks for the picture  ::  You're an artist  ::

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Rtyom

Тепри пытки, Дмитрий. В армии пригодится.  ::

----------


## Dimitri

В Израиле в армии не пытают :-))))))))

----------


## Rtyom

А ну как в плен?  ::

----------


## Dimitri



----------


## Kostja16

And this is my recording of it.
What do you think people?

----------


## Dimitri

нормально %)

----------


## Kostja16

Does it sound native to you  ::   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Does it sound native to you :) :)

 ну скажем так - почти %)

----------


## Kostja16

Классно!   ::

----------


## kamka

soo, Dimitri, are you or are you not Russian, cause I don't think I got it right.   sorry, couldn't resist.  ::  I'm and evil woman.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> And this is my recording of it.
> What do you think people?

 It's almost perfect. You have a very slight accent, mostly in intonation.

----------

too much rrrrr

----------

